

Revisiting Android - johnr8201
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/192935/Revisiting_Android.php

======
bookwormAT
tl;dr: Gamasutra interviewed several game developers. They say Android is very
profitable, and fragmentation is exaggerated by the press and not a big deal.

